

Developing on android - edw519
http://zegoggl.es/2009/09/developing-on-android.html

======
dminor
The performance problems he mentions probably aren't due to a lack of JIT, but
rather to poor garbage collection performance. One of the biggest problems
with developing a real-time app on Android is that the garbage collector can
take 200ms at a time to run, which will kill your real time output. In order
to avoid this, one must be careful not to allocate objects in performance
intensive code (typically through resource pools).

Unfortunately many of the standard Java library classes contain allocations
that one has no control over. Consequently, for real time output, one has to
throw out many of the things that make Java easier to use.

------
jberkel
That's definitely possible, GC takes up a lot of time (and stops execution). I
haven't done any formal benchmarking, but everything seems to point to the
missing JIT compilation at the moment. I'll do some more testing.

